# Identifying these Does????



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Can anyone help me identify the breed of these does? We got them just before Christmas from a friend of the family with lil information. I am guessing that the two white ones might be either alpine of saanen. The black one is the daughter of one of the white ones. She actually looks more like a Kiko. Please reply and let me know what you all think.

Thank you


Greg


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Maybe Pygmy/Saanen mix? Possibly some Boer or Kiko too. Just my opinion


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I say Fainter/ Kiko mix... but better pics would be helpful.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm going to guess saanen x boer.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

They do look "meaty"! Is the black one pregnant?


----------



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Here are better pictures. See if this helps and thank you for all your help.


Greg


----------



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

I was told the white goat with the face markings is the mother of the black one. Not sure if this helps any.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would have called all 3 Kiko crosses based on the body types and ears but the horn shapes aren't right for Kikos! 

Anyhow, nobody will be able to tell you for sure. They look good! You might consider offering them loose minerals (which are sand consistency) formulated for goats rather than a cattle block, goat tongues are not as large & rough as cows.


----------



## gpmiller78 (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for your response. I will try your suggestion of the loose minerals.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My Fainter buck had horns like the black one...


----------

